# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Երևանյան ֆուտբոլային ակումբների անունները

## Malxas

Այս թեմայում առաջարկում եմ քննարկվել երևանյան ֆուտբոլային ակումբների անունները: Ինչքանով են դրանք նպաստում, երկրպագուներ ունենան, ինչը բացի Արարատից գերխնդիր է մյուսների համար: 

Արարատ
Փյունիկ
Բանանց
Միկա
Ուլիս

----------


## Լեո

Օրինակ ինձ համար թիմի անունը երկրպագու լինելու հարցում հինգերորդական պլանում ա գտնվում, կարևորը խաղն ա.... որը ցավոք երևանյան (և ընդհանրապես հայաստանյան) թիմերի մոտ վատ մակարդակի վրա ա (մեղմ ասած): Քանի դեռ հայկական թիմերից արժանավայել խաղ (չեմ ասում լավ խաղ, գոնե համակցված տրամաբանական խաղ) չեմ տեսել,  չեմ երկրպագի, անգամ եթե թիմը վերանվանվի իմ անվամբ ))))

----------

AMzone (27.07.2011), Lusinamara (27.07.2011), Yellow Raven (26.07.2011), Ձայնալար (27.07.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Օրինակ ինձ համար թիմի անունը երկրպագու լինելու հարցում հինգերորդական պլանում ա գտնվում, կարևորը խաղն ա.... որը ցավոք երևանյան (և ընդհանրապես հայաստանյան) թիմերի մոտ վատ մակարդակի վրա ա (մեղմ ասած): Քանի դեռ հայկական թիմերից արժանավայել խաղ (չեմ ասում լավ խաղ, գոնե համակցված տրամաբանական խաղ) չեմ տեսել,  չեմ երկրպագի, անգամ եթե թիմը վերանվանվի իմ անվամբ ))))


Դե որ լավ խաղան բոլորս էլ հայ ենք, կուրախանանք: ԽՈսքը վերաբերում է մշտական երկրպագուների բանակ ունենալուն: Ես Արարատի երկրպագուն եմ և այլ թիմի , բացի Հայսատանի հավաքականից երկրպագել չեմ կարող: Հա, եթե մյուս ակումբները լավ խաղան օտարների հետ, կուրախանամ: Բայց թե ինչ երկրպագուներ է ուզում հավաքագրել Միկա ակումբը? Բացի մի քանի տասնյակ երեխաներից, ու նույնքան մեծահասակներից, որոնք ցանկություն ունեն Միքայել Բաղդասարովին դուր գալ վանկարկելով նրա անվան կարճ ձևը: Կամ բանանցը, բացի այդ գյուղում ծնված մարդկանցից, որը Կիրովաբադի կողքերն է գտնվում: Ուլիսի մասին էլ դրական բան չեմ կարող ասել:
Փյունիկն է միայն մի փոքր առաջ նրանցից, բայց էլի շատ բան արհեստական է այստեղ:

----------


## Sagittarius

Իսկ համար և՛ անունը, և՛ խաղը էական չեն՝ համեմատած մեկ այլ ավելի մեծ բանի՝ ակումբային մշակույթի: Կառաջարկեի նույնիսկ այստեղ քննարկել ոչ միայն երևանյան թմերի անուները այլ ընդհանուր հայկական թմերի ակումբային մշակույթը, որը մեզ մոտ գոյություն չունի: 




> բ.-ի իսկ հիմա սրա մասին: Իսկ արդյո՞ք մենք որևէ հայկական թմի երկրպագու ենք, մեծամասամբ՝ ոչ: Ո՞նց ա մեզ մոտ ներքին պատկերը: Գրեթե բոլոր թմերը Երևանից, երկրպագուների որ սեգմենտի վրա են հիմնված, չես հասկանում: Լավ Փյունքիկի համար պարզ է՝ «աջերն» են երկրպագում, Արարատին «ձախերը», սպորտային թշնամանքի հիմքերը կան, որը մրցակցության հիմքն է, դա լավ է: Բայց Միկա, Ուլիս, Բանանց, Կիլիկիա, ասենք ինչու՞ պետք է ես Միկա երկրպագեմ, և ոչ թե Ուլիս կամ Բանանց, ո՞րն է դրանց տարբերությունը: Օրինակ՝ Աթենքի Օլիմպիակոսը և Պանայտինայկոսը քաղաքի տարբեր թաղամասերն են ներկայացնում, Լացիոն և Ռոման Հռոմի տարբեր սոցիալական շերտերն են ավանդաբար ներկայացնում:
> Գյումրեցիք ու՞ր եք, ինչու՞ ձեր թմի կողքին չեք /իհարկե եթե ֆուտբոլի երկրպագու եք/, *Ղափանցի՛ք, դուք ուր եք*, Դիլիջանցի՞ք, Աշտարակցի՛ք՝ Միկան խի մեզ տվիք:


Ղափանցիքին հալալ ա. 

Ցանկացած ֆուտբոլային թմի հիմք են կազմում այդ թմի hardcore երկրպագուները: Նույնիսկ Շախտյոր-Զենիթները ահռելի ներդրումներ են կատարում ֆուտբոլային մշակույթի ձևավորման վրա, քանի որ եթե հանկարծ օրերից մի օր նման արհեստական թմերի պապաները դադարեցնեն ֆինանսական սնուցումը, ապա առանց երկրպագունների այդ թմերը կանհետանան: 

Իսկ մեզ մոտ թմերի մոտ բրենդինգ ընհանրապես չկա. ասենք «պատմականորեն» լավ հիմքերի վրա են Շիրակը և Արարատը, որոնք ունեն երկրպագունների իրենց հստակ սեգմենտը, բայց սրանց մոտ էլ նույնպես վերջին տասնամյակներում ֆան-մշակույթի ձևավորման և զարգացման գործընթաց չկա: Լավ Սեգմենտ ունի նաև Գանձասարը: Իսկ մնացածը չես հասկանում ինչի համար են «ապրում». թմերերը մեզ մոտ ձևավորվել են կուսակցությունների, տաքսի ծառայությունների նման՝ առանց հստակ նպատակի, գաղափարախոսության, ընտրածանգվածի: Դրա համար էլ չկա մրցակցություն, որի արդյունքում էլ չկա որակ: Պարզ օրինակ Փյունիկը, տաս տարվա անընդմեջ չեմպիոնը նույնիսկ 1000 հոգի հիմնական երկրպագու չունի. էլ չեմ խոսում ֆան մշակույթի այլ տարրերի մասին /երգեր, դրոշներ, սիմվոլներ և այլն/

----------

Malxas (27.07.2011), romanista (27.07.2011)

----------


## romanista

Ես Արարատի երկրպագու եմ, բառիս բուն իմաստով, ոչ թե ասենք նրա համար, որ էս տարի Արարատում դասարանցիս էր խաղում  :Jpit:  Բայց էս տարի նաև դրա համար էլ))) բայց Արարատի ֆանատներն էլ, զզվելով ՀՖՖ - Արարատի ղեկավարություն "պատերազմից", արդեն խաղադաշտ էլ չեն գալիս, ինչի արդյունքում Արարատ - ՈՒլիս խաղում հյուրերի "երկրպագուները", որոնք բոլորն էլ կամ խաղացողների բարեկամներ են, կամ ինչ-որ կերպ կապ ունեն, տրիբունայում մեծամասնություն են կազմում: Հենց էդպիսի "միկրոպատերազմները", որոնց թվին կարելի է դասել նաև Գանձասարի արդեն լուծված կոնֆլիկտը ՀՖՖ-ի հետ (կարևորն էն ա, որ էդ կոնֆլիկտը, ամեն դեպքում, եղել ա) հանդիսանում են պատճառը մեր ֆուտբոլի զրոական մակարդակի: Քանի որ Ֆեդերացիայի նախագահը, օլիգարխ, պո բոլշոմու սչոտու ֆուտբոլից գլուխ չհանող Նեմեց Ռուբոն նախ "բռնաբարեց" ու քարուքանդ արեց Արարատին (չնայած, որ Արարատի շվեյցարահայ հովանավորներն էլ նույն դեմքերն են), հետո "հագավ" Գանձասարի հետ: Քանի որ առաջնությունում ունի իրա, չեմ վախենա էդ բառից, "անձնական" թիմը, որն էլ "պապայի" հովանու տակ 10 տարի վրա-վրա չեմպիոն ա դառնում: Դրա համար էլ ֆուտբոլի հանդեպ ստեղ հետաքրքրություն չկա, բոլորը գիտեն, Փյունիկը չեմպիոն ա, Արարատը չհասցրեց առաջին խմբից վերադառնա բարձրագույն լիգա, նորից "կզցնում են", ՀՖՖ-ն բանի տեղ չի դնում "Շիրակի" (երբեմնի հզորագույն Շիրակի, որին ես Արարատի երկրպագու հանդիսանալով, շատ սիրում ու հարգում եմ թասիբի համար, որի նշույլները անգամ հիմա, թմի էս վիճակում, կան) կադրային ու ֆինանսական պրոբլեմները, նույնը նաև "Բանանցի" նմանատիպ խնդիրները, դե Արարատի մասին էլ էդքան ասացի: Է, էսքանից հետո ո՞վ կհետաքրքրվի ստեղի ակումբային ֆուտբոլով: Էն եղած երկրպագուներն էլ հիմա վաղուց իրենց թմի խաղերին ոչ գնում են, ոչ հետևում, որովհետև "հայկական առաջնության ներքին խոհանոցից" դավադիտ են եղել: Իսկ դրանց երկրպագուները կան, Բանանցն էլ երկրպագուներ ունի, ՈՒլիսն էլ, կան, բայց թքել են իրենց թիմերի վրա ոչ էդ թմերի պատճառով, սենց ասեմ: Իսկ Միկային հենա սաղ Աշտարակն ա բալետ անում մինչև հիմա էլ, չնայած Միկան վաղուց արդեն երևանյան երևույթ ա: Մի խոսքով երկրպագուներին չպետք է փնտրել ֆուտբոլասերների մեջ, նույն մարդիկ հավաքականի խաղերին հավեսով գալիս, ցավում են, քանի որ, ի տարբերություն ակումբերի, սբոռնին *խաղում ա*, բայց թմերի խաղերին չեն գնում, պարզ ա խի: Երկրպագուներին պետք ա փնտրել մեր ակումբային ֆուտբոլում լայնամասշտաբ բարեփոխումներից հետո, երբ ամեն մարզ գոնե մի թիմ կներկայացնի, ու թմերը ամեն մեկը կխաղա հենց իր մարզում, իր քաղաքում, իր մարզադաշտում, էն երկրպագուների սեգմենտի աչքի առաջ, ում համար որ խաղում ա, ոչ թե ասենք Շիրակը խաղա Արարատ քաղաքում, ոնց որ հիմա, դա աբսուրդ բան ա: հարևան Ադրբեջանը իմ ասած պլանով շարժվում ա, ու հա, մակարդակը էլի եսիմ ինչ չի, բայց մի հատ նայեք ընդեղ ֆան-մշակույթ չկ՞ա: Կա, քանի որ ամեն մարզ իրա մարզը ներկայացնող թմին բալետ ա անում, գոնե սեփական հարկի տակի խաղերին գալիս ա: Իսկ ստեղ... թող Նեմեցը մտածի, չնայած թքած ունի:

----------

Lusinamara (27.07.2011), Malxas (27.07.2011), Sagittarius (27.07.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Կարծես մի փոքր կոնկրետացրինք թեման: Այսպիսով, երկրպագուներ ունեն Արարատը, Շիրակը և Գանձասարը: Կարող է ունենալ նաև Դիլիջանի Իմպուլսը: Երբ իր դաշտում խաղա կերևա: Մյուսները ոչ ունեն, ոչ էլ հեչ վեջներն է, որ ունենան: Իսկ աշտարակցիներից, որոնք Միկային են երկրպագում, առանձնապես օգուտ չկա, որովհետև Միկան Երևանում է խաղում:
Եվս մեկ եզրակացություն սրանից` ակումբի սեփականատերերը ֆուտբոլային ակումբ շահագործելու կուլտուրայի չեն տիրապետում:
Պատկերացրեք, թե ինչ մեծ երկրպագուների բանակ կհաբաքեր Ուլիսը, եթե իր անվանումը փոխեր Շենգավիթ, որտեղի դպրոցն իրենն է ու տվյալ թաղում պրոպագանդա տաներ, թե սա այս թաղի ակումբն է, բոլորս պետք է աջակցենք, երկրպագենք:
Նույնը վերաբերվում է մյուսներին:
Ինչ անենք? Մտնենք գերմանացու ֆեյսբուք հարց ուղղենք դժվար օգուտ տա: Երբ իրեն պետք չի լավ էլ անճարի տեղ է դնում էիրն: Ասել է թե իրենց ակումբն է ինչ ուզեն կանեն: Իսկ իրականում նա բոլորի վրա էլ ազդեցություն ունի: Մանավանդ իր առաջարկածը ակումբների շահերից է բխելու:

----------

romanista (27.07.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Կարծես մի փոքր կոնկրետացրինք թեման: Այսպիսով, երկրպագուներ ունեն Արարատը, Շիրակը և Գանձասարը: Կարող է ունենալ նաև Դիլիջանի Իմպուլսը: Երբ իր դաշտում խաղա կերևա: Մյուսները ոչ ունեն, ոչ էլ հեչ վեջներն է, որ ունենան: Իսկ աշտարակցիներից, որոնք Միկային են երկրպագում, առանձնապես օգուտ չկա, որովհետև Միկան Երևանում է խաղում:
> Եվս մեկ եզրակացություն սրանից` ակումբի սեփականատերերը ֆուտբոլային ակումբ շահագործելու կուլտուրայի չեն տիրապետում:
> Պատկերացրեք, թե ինչ մեծ երկրպագուների բանակ կհաբաքեր Ուլիսը, եթե իր անվանումը փոխեր Շենգավիթ, որտեղի դպրոցն իրենն է ու տվյալ թաղում պրոպագանդա տաներ, թե սա այս թաղի ակումբն է, բոլորս պետք է աջակցենք, երկրպագենք:
> Նույնը վերաբերվում է մյուսներին:
> Ինչ անենք? Մտնենք գերմանացու ֆեյսբուք հարց ուղղենք դժվար օգուտ տա: Երբ իրեն պետք չի լավ էլ անճարի տեղ է դնում էիրն: Ասել է թե իրենց ակումբն է ինչ ուզեն կանեն: Իսկ իրականում նա բոլորի վրա էլ ազդեցություն ունի: Մանավանդ իր առաջարկածը ակումբների շահերից է բխելու:


Ինքը ՀՖՖ նախագահն ա, ու իքնը պտի լուծի հայկական ակումբերի խնդիրները: Իսկ չի լուծում, քանի որ "Փյունիկի" պապան ա, ու "մրցակից" թիմերի հետ գործ չունի: Դրա համար, ոնց որ կառավարությունում ա, երբ նախագահը պետք ա անկուսակցական լինի, որ անկողմնակալ լինի, (չնայած մեր երկրում էդ էլ չկա, հիմա պարզ ա, չ՞է, ձուկը որտեղից ա նեխել))) նույն ձև պտի յուրաքանչյուր կառույցի նախագահ իր կառույցի ներսում կոնկրետ շահ չունենա, ոնց որ Նեմեցը: Մեր ֆուտբոլում մի բան կփոխվի, եթե Նեմեցի տեղը կարգին, անկողմնակալ, հայկական ֆուտբոլի համար, այլ ոչ թե մենակ մի ակումբի համար սրտացավ մարդ լինի, ու որը Նեմեցից շատ կհասկանա ֆուտբոլից: Թե չէ սենց սաղ իրան ձեռ ա տալիս, հենց մի թմում լավ խաղացող ա լինում, դրան տանում ա Փյունիկ (Արարատի Մարկոսը ձեզ օրինակ), իրա թիմը պահում, մյուսը քանդում, Անդրեասյանին ձևի համար հռչակում ա "պերսոնա նոն գրատա", բայց չի որակազրկում մշտական, քանի որ ձեռ ա տալիս իրան, որ իրա թմի հիմնական մրցակիցը մարզի թեկուզ և անցյալում մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստ, բայց ներկայում ահավոր վատ մի մարդ, որի քֆուր քյաֆարից խաղադաշտում իրա թմի խաղացողները վախում են իրար պաս տան, դրա համար էլ Արարատը էսօր վերջին տեղում ա: Նեմեցից պետք ա ազատվել, եթե ինչ-որ հույս եք ուզում...

----------

Sagittarius (27.07.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Ինքը ՀՖՖ նախագահն ա, ու իքնը պտի լուծի հայկական ակումբերի խնդիրները: Իսկ չի լուծում, քանի որ "Փյունիկի" պապան ա, ու "մրցակից" թիմերի հետ գործ չունի: Դրա համար, ոնց որ կառավարությունում ա, երբ նախագահը պետք ա անկուսակցական լինի, որ անկողմնակալ լինի, (չնայած մեր երկրում էդ էլ չկա, հիմա պարզ ա, չ՞է, ձուկը որտեղից ա նեխել))) նույն ձև պտի յուրաքանչյուր կառույցի նախագահ իր կառույցի ներսում կոնկրետ շահ չունենա, ոնց որ Նեմեցը: Մեր ֆուտբոլում մի բան կփոխվի, եթե Նեմեցի տեղը կարգին, անկողմնակալ, հայկական ֆուտբոլի համար, այլ ոչ թե մենակ մի ակումբի համար սրտացավ մարդ լինի, ու որը Նեմեցից շատ կհասկանա ֆուտբոլից: Թե չէ սենց սաղ իրան ձեռ ա տալիս, հենց մի թմում լավ խաղացող ա լինում, դրան տանում ա Փյունիկ (Արարատի Մարկոսը ձեզ օրինակ), իրա թիմը պահում, մյուսը քանդում, Անդրեասյանին ձևի համար հռչակում ա "պերսոնա նոն գրատա", բայց չի որակազրկում մշտական, քանի որ ձեռ ա տալիս իրան, որ իրա թմի հիմնական մրցակիցը մարզի թեկուզ և անցյալում մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստ, բայց ներկայում ահավոր վատ մի մարդ, որի քֆուր քյաֆարից խաղադաշտում իրա թմի խաղացողները վախում են իրար պաս տան, դրա համար էլ Արարատը էսօր վերջին տեղում ա: Նեմեցից պետք ա ազատվել, եթե ինչ-որ հույս եք ուզում...


Մի քիչ չափազանցված ես ասում, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ: Համա թե ճար չկա, ինչ անենք: Գերմանացին այնքան է լկտիացել, որ չի էլ թացնում, թե ինչպես էր սրան նրան ծեծում: Իսկն նրա սկանդալային հարցազրույցները ինտերնետում տեսած կլինեք: Վերջինը , որ տեսա քննարկվում էր, թե ճիշտ է արել, որ ժուռնալիստուհուն առաջարկել է իր որդուց երեխա ունենալ, թե ոչ: Գերմանացին պատասխանեց, որ շատ լավ բան է առաջարկել և իր առաջարկը պաշտպանեց առողջ երեխայի ծնվելու հեռանկարով: 
Բայց էլի պետք է կրկնեմ, որ մյուս ակումբների սեփականատերերըն էլ մի բան չեն: Արարատի տերերին արդեն հոգնել եմ հայհոյել: Իմ աչքի առաջ քանդվեց այն ակումբը` միակը, որին կարող եմ երկրպագել: Դե իսկ մյուսներն էլ ֆուտբոլային տնտեսությունից բան չեն հասկանում: Ամենասարսափելի իրավիճակը իմ կարծիքով Բանանցում է: Արդեն քանի տարի է նույն պատմությունը կրկնվում է այստեղ, իսկ տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստները ուժերի ծաղկման շրջանում վարի են գնում: 
Փյունւկում իրավիճակը գովելի է այն իմաստով, որ արագ կարողանում են որակյալ կադրեր պատրաստել: 
Ուլիսը ամեն տարի արձանագրում փոքրիկ աճ, բայց այդպիսի կազմով հեռու չի գնա, նույնիսկ եթե Հայաստանի չեմպիոն դառնա:
Որոշակի հույսեր կապում եմ նաև Գանձասարի հետ:
Դեռ պարզ չէ, թե ինչպիսին կլինի Իմպուլսը:
Մի խոսքով, ընդհանուր առմամբ ակումբային ֆուտբոլի վիճակը ողբալի է: Տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստները ամենափոքրիկ առիթի դեպքում լքում են Հայաստանը, ֆուտբոլի դպրոցները կատաստրոֆիկ քիչ են, Երևան քաղաքից բացի համարյա ոչ մի բնակավայր ֆուտբոլիստ չի տալիս այսօրվա դրությամբ: Դե իսկ առանց ուժեղ ֆուտբոլիստների ուժեղ ակումբներ չեն լինի:

----------


## Universe

> Արարատ
> *Փյունիկ*
> Բանանց...


Հա դե փյունիք թողիք ձեր փյունիքով... Գոլ ենք ուզում, գո՜լ... :Smile: 

(մջբերում բեռնարդ շոույից...)

----------

